# Goldsmith discount on a Rollie?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

So I've got my beady eye on a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300 in Goldsmiths. Any one know what my chances of getting a discount are? If so, how much?


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Why not ask them?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't know if it's true but I've heard zero chance on a Rolex.

That said, I'd go in, try it on, have a coffee and a chat. Umm and ahh a bit then tell them you'll buy today if they knock 15% off :thumbsup:

They'll likely say no way in which case you can ask them what their best discount is :tongue:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you have a discount in mind? There are a few on chrono24 from UK suppliers that state they have the 5 year Rolex warranty and priced around £3600.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Never been offered a discount, but have been offered incentives. None of which appealed to me, but might to others. Things like a massive discount off another (different brand) watch for my wife etc, etc.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've also heard several times that Rolex never offer discounts and I didn't ask when I bought mine. It seems to be when you look round Rolex are always the same price across the board from AD's. Having said that you've got nothing to lose by asking :yes:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Guess with Rolex it's (usually) a sellers market, so they can charge what they like as somebody will always pay it.


----------



## mrT0M (Dec 30, 2011)

Worst thing you can do is just assume you won't get one, so you don't even ask.

You shouldn't make any assumptions on how the sales are going that month either for that salesperson, that brand or the shop as a whole.

If you do ask, ask in a way that doesn't give them an easy out e.g. " I know it's unlikely but is there a chance of a discount? " - instead say something like " is there anything you can do on the price as It's more of an impulse buy and i'm not sure I should be buying it anyway! ". Sales people never like customers leaving to " think about it " as that's when people become rational and decide not to commit.

But most of all be pleasant, fun and easygoing! good luck.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

mrT0M said:


> Worst thing you can do is just assume you won't get one, so you don't even ask.
> 
> You shouldn't make any assumptions on how the sales are going that month either for that salesperson, that brand or the shop as a whole.
> 
> ...


 Couldn't agree more, people, places & opportunities are more accessible by being engaging, pleasant & respectful.

At times though I have had to remind folk this demeanour is not to be mistaken as a sign of being a pushover, simpleton, or they may/probably encounter the devil incarnate. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just work out the numbers and take charge of the deal from the get go. Rather than ask for a discount make them an offer, start at list minus say 25% or 20% and go from there, might have been a slow week or it's a slow seller you just never know.

Probably helps if you are actually serious, have cash and are there to do a deal and not just sightseeing though.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Oh Lee I used to really like you... you just dropped ten WIS points for calling it a Rollie, I did a bit of sick in my mouth. :biggrin:

Speaking from experience, your chances of a discount from a big chain like Goldsmiths on a Rolex is close to zero. If you spend a good few quid and are known to them then you might have a shot, but if you're a walk-in then pretty much no chance.

Not many independents left now as Rolex stockists, but they will always be your best bet for a deal.

Have Iconic Watches not got your watch listed? Might come from overseas but it'll be the same watch, brand new and generally 10% - 15% off.


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Best chance of a discount is by someone here recomending you to a dealer they have dealt with for a while. Rolex don't like to hear anyone offers a discount, but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

There are discounts that Rolex allow retailers to give, above that they risk the entire dealership. Asking for 15% is likely to be a waste of time, but you should get something off. Rumors are that a sub would be 5% max. Dealers tend to offer rarer watches as incentives to really good customers such as picking up a ceramic daytona, if this is your first and only Rolex then that's not likely to happen. I suspect you should factor in another watch at the same time that you want money off and do a deal with that if you can. If you're really after discount as a priority then buy second hand but mint.


----------



## Tim F (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and I love Rolex too, good choice!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheers fellas. I have seen them online for around 10% off list price but wondered whether the likes of Goldsmiths would match that or not. Will let you know!

Ps sorry Kev :biggrin:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

GASHEAD said:


> Cheers fellas. I have seen them online for around 10% off list price but wondered whether the likes of Goldsmiths would match that or not. Will let you know!
> 
> Ps sorry Kev :biggrin:


 Forgiven. 

A customer of mine recently went to Goldsmiths for a price match on a ladies Tag diamond dial and they didn't want to know, so I'd be surprised if you got it on a Rolex. They were strict when I was selling them, but it's ten times tighter now. 

Fingers crossed for you, but I don't think you'll beat Iconic for a deal.
I've no contacts left at Rolex these days sadly, I used to be able to get a decent lump off anything but the Daytona, but they seem to have cleaned-house for personnel as well as dealerships!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Tim F said:


> There are discounts that Rolex allow retailers to give, above that they risk the entire dealership. Asking for 15% is likely to be a waste of time, but you should get something off. Rumors are that a sub would be 5% max. Dealers tend to offer rarer watches as incentives to really good customers


 :sign_what: :rofl:

Whaaa? Rolex don't give AD's a percentage that they are allowed to discount by, everyone is held to full retail price and if they get caught discounting by a quid then their franchise is gone.

We used to get around it by offering a free first service (£300-£400 worth these days), or maybe a piece of jewellery chucked in that we could offset against the price of the watch on the books.

It's not like Rolex give certain dealerships more leeway than others, they are absolute ar5eholes to work under for everyone. I definitely don't miss it. :tongue: 
Not just that, you're not supposed to allow Rolex to be sold on interest free credit or any form of finance (if a customer can't afford it outright then they're not supposed to have a Rolex apparently) - it still happens though as it's harder to check up on.
Regardless of your standing, Rolex can request to view your books at any time. If you refuse, you lose the franchise. That's what happened at the place I was working at.

Where have you heard (through the grapevine...) that 5% is standard on a Sub? I have about 20 people in my diary who'd pay that in a heartbeat, it's hard finding one in stock in the UK before you even start haggling.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> Not just that, you're not supposed to allow Rolex to be sold on interest free credit or any form of finance (if a customer can't afford it outright then they're not supposed to have a Rolex apparently) - it still happens though as it's harder to check up on.


 I have seen Rolex sold at several major jewelers at credit and I am not even talking recently I am talking over the past several years are you sure that still stands?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

kevkojak said:


> Where have you heard (through the grapevine...) that 5% is standard on a Sub? I have about 20 people in my diary who'd pay that in a heartbeat, it's hard finding one in stock in the UK before you even start haggling.


 I was mooching in a Rolex Ad in Tenerife a couple of months ago that had all the stainless Rolex in stock and tried on a new Ceramic Date Sub.

Without even asking the bloke offered a deal less than list if I was buying there and then with cash.

Like a lot of things in the UK we are being mugged off. Shame the Euro has crashed I was tempted to wrestle Big M's card out of her purse and pop down to a bank.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

ZenArcade said:


> I have seen Rolex sold at several major jewelers at credit and I am not even talking recently I am talking over the past several years are you sure that still stands?


 Yes, 100%. I'm going back to 2010 but I've had colleagues who've worked closely with Rolex much more recently.

Rolex tend not to pursue that one (not to the extent of discounting their watches), but yes, they severely frown on jewellers selling their watches on finance. The rep used to "remind" the store manager, (I recall they may have also sent a memo with the new season catalogues for managers eyes only) of all sorts of stipulations for selling their watches.
No discounts, no finance, no untrained staff to handle/sell the watches, correct equipment (white gloves etc) to be used. Lots of silly rules to be honest, but they honestly view their product as being above all else.

We had almost £125k in diamonds at the side of the Rolex display and they constantly used to badger us to take on a branded range to "compliment" their watches.



BondandBigM said:


> I was mooching in a Rolex Ad in Tenerife a couple of months ago that had all the stainless Rolex in stock and tried on a new Ceramic Date Sub.
> 
> Without even asking the bloke offered a deal less than list if I was buying there and then with cash.
> 
> Like a lot of things in the UK we are being mugged off. Shame the Euro has crashed I was tempted to wrestle Big M's card out of her purse and pop down to a bank.


 :laugh: Amen to that!

There is a chap over on TZUK who has picked up at least two of the new Daytona models in Thailand at list price (no, not "Genuine Fakes") :biggrin: 
And that's a watch that pulls a £7k premium over list in the UK. Absolutely incredible!

I have a close friend who collects Oris and Omega and he simply won't buy new in the UK any more. He wanders off for a week or a weekend at least once a year just to buy watches. It's usually two or three, but last month he bought so many (including a limited edition Omega with a box about 2 foot square!) that he literally had to leave his clothes behind to fit them in his luggage. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

How the other half live eh? :biggrin:

Lee, Bond has hit on something there matey, Heathrow have Rolex at Terminal 3 in the Duty Free. Book yourself a cheap flight somewhere and pick one up at 20% off. Although you're supposed to declare it to customs. I won't recommend putting it straight on your wrist and having the box/papers posted back to yourself, that would be very naughty. :naughty:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

As a buying customer I had no idea about that one Kev.

As for being mugged off that's been for years but its probably based upon 1. A lot of the public are not collectors and will probably just buy one expensive watch in their lives, a few friends of mine who own a Rolex or the like will own one other watch for work and that's about it. 2. I think there is a perception that if you buy from abroad you are buying something that may be fake/not under warranty/cant really be trusted and a lot of dealers play on that.


----------



## dodsi (Feb 9, 2017)

It might be somewhat tacky but goldsmiths offer boosts on Tesco club card vouchers - I'm sure there are ways to offer people cash for theirs then boost up x3 or £5 = £15. Got to be a good way to get a large discount?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@kevkojak

Just a though

If you are a Rolex AD had a bit of a slow month and someone walks into your shop with a bit of cash, a buyer but only if you give him a bit of a deal.

So you knock a few quid off and everybody is happy.

How do Rolex have any idea how much you actually sold them for ??? Surely your shops accounts are your business that Rolex would have no access to.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> @kevkojak
> 
> Just a though
> 
> ...


 If Rolex ask, you have to submit your books. That's the reason the shop I worked at lost their franchise... they demanded to see our figures and the owner told Rolex to do one. (A lot of his stock went to Hong Kong at a heavy discount). You do what you have to do to stay solvent, but if Rolex tell their ADs to jump, you're supposed to say "yes sir, how high sir?"

I'm only a small operation as an independent now, but looking to the future if my shop quadrupled in size and Rolex offered me a dealership i'd tell them to shove it up their arse.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

kevkojak said:


> If Rolex ask, you have to submit your books. That's the reason the shop I worked at lost their franchise... they demanded to see our figures and the owner told Rolex to do one. (A lot of his stock went to Hong Kong at a heavy discount). You do what you have to do to stay solvent, but if Rolex tell their ADs to jump, you're supposed to say "yes sir, how high sir?"
> 
> I'm only a small operation as an independent now, but looking to the future if my shop quadrupled in size and Rolex offered me a dealership i'd tell them to shove it up their arse.


 Don't beat around the bush Kev, say what you mean. :biggrin:


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

Ive had 10% of a new rolex from goldsmiths several years ago, but I was a cash buyer ive since bought a few watches from crouch interest free over 3 and 4 years without any discount.


----------



## Raffleticket (Dec 20, 2016)

My brother recently purchased a Tudor Black Bay from Goldsmiths (just before Christmas). They aren't allowed to discount either Tudor or Rolex watches at all, is what the store manager told him. Hope this helps!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Raffleticket said:


> My brother recently purchased a Tudor Black Bay from Goldsmiths (just before Christmas). They aren't allowed to discount either Tudor or Rolex watches at all, is what the store manager told him. Hope this helps!


 I'm surprised they aren't discounting Tudor, I thought they'd be giving them away free with every purchase by now. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Stunning watches, I have two in my sights at the moment myself, but they've been a total disaster in the UK - sales have been very poor unfortunately.

My local AD (Prestons of Bolton) closed before Christmas. They parent company is Cottrills who also own the Rolex boutique in Leeds, so I presume all their Rolex stock went up there, but all the Tudor watches they had in went in the closing down sale at 25% off.

FWIW, if a dealer closes or has their franchise pulled, even though you've already bought the stock you MUST sell it back to Rolex at cost price. 
(again, the chap I worked for got round that. Miraculously we took deposits and stamped the guarantee cards on all 40-odd watches in stock in 24 hours - that was lucky).


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

The best thing to do is to give a few of them a call before you pop. I would call a few or even maybe 10-20 of them to see who gives the best price of buy a flight ticket somewhere outside the EU for a few days holiday and buy tax free at the airport. You should also give a call in this case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> FWIW, if a dealer closes or has their franchise pulled, even though you've already bought the stock you MUST sell it back to Rolex at cost price.
> 
> (again, the chap I worked for got round that. Miraculously we took deposits and stamped the guarantee cards on all 40-odd watches in stock in 24 hours - that was lucky).


 It's this sort of thing that underlines my dislike of Rolex; the overwhelming sense of Geneva-based manipulation and control, like the Wizard of Oz sitting behind a curtain pulling levers as ADs and customers dance to their tune.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

My AD who i have used for years gave me a discount of 4k on a 18ct Rolex sky dweller with out asking and he had to order that in

the watch was not for me some relative but i did the asking for her


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

It is difficult to get a discount on models like Gmt Batman and submariner but you can easily get a good discount on models like op or dj but not in the U.K. I just leave the shop usually if they don't give me the discount I want. You can always buy elsewhere as long as you have the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Difficult to get a discount on a BLNR or sub? Understatement of the year. It can be difficult to get your hands on one for RRP :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RTM Boy said:


> It's this sort of thing that underlines my dislike of Rolex; the overwhelming sense of Geneva-based manipulation and control, like the Wizard of Oz sitting behind a curtain pulling levers as ADs and customers dance to their tune.


 Hmm. Perhaps you are a "customer" who doesn't dance to their tune.


----------



## Noob101 (Mar 24, 2017)

kevkojak said:


> I'm surprised they aren't discounting Tudor, I thought they'd be giving them away free with every purchase by now. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> Stunning watches, I have two in my sights at the moment myself, but they've been a total disaster in the UK - sales have been very poor unfortunately.


 This is a very interesting observation. I have had my eyes on a Black Bay Heritage and went to my local Fraser Hart here in Cambridge to talk about it. The first time a couple months ago no discount was mentioned as I was only trying it on and seeing how fits. When I went in again to have another look earlier this month the guy offered me a discount straight off the bat without me even asking for one (I think the discount came out to over 5% but I am sure I could have haggled for more). The only condition mentioned was that they didn't do any financing on discounted watches which is fine for me because I always buy cash anyway.

So this might support your news of Tudor being a bit of a flop. I was a little hesitant anyway since apparently the new in-house movements are going to be more expensive to service, etc. In the end I bought a new Speedmaster...


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

hughlle said:


> Difficult to get a discount on a BLNR or sub? Understatement of the year. It can be difficult to get your hands on one for RRP :laugh:


True  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_buller (Feb 23, 2018)

I guess a lot depends on whether the sales person is on commission - i think most are allowed to dip into their end to give you a discount if they need to close.

I think most places rely on the British (assuming you are, as am I) not asking for discounts or haggling.

The rule of thumb here is - you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

like i said

My AD who i have used for years gave me a discount of 4k on a 18ct Rolex sky dweller with out asking and he had to order that in

the watch was not for me some relative but i did the asking for her

now that may of been off the listed price instead of RRP ??? but 100 % that was the deal he is a private shop not a high street chain retailer would that make a difference ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Some dealers price above RRP... thats up to them.... :thumbsup:


 Assuming you're not including grey dealers and pre-owned watches, I don't think that's true at all.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

kevkojak said:


> There is a chap over on TZUK who has picked up at least two of the new Daytona models in Thailand at list price (no, not "Genuine Fakes") :biggrin:
> 
> And that's a watch that pulls a £7k premium over list in the UK. Absolutely incredible!


 I have to confess, usually when looking at TZ, why seemingly well-heeled folk who are after an expensive Rolex don't get on a flight to somewhere, where discounts are available. My experience with Rolex in Thailand, is that they will offer a 10% discount, once you have sat down to try on a watch. And that's just for starters. My last experience, albeit a while ago, with the D-Blue at Rolex's boutique at Central Embassy in Bangkok, happened exactly like that.

And Rolex sports watches are available here. Again, at Rolex at another mall (Siam Paragon), they had a pretty good range of sports models, with two black Daytona's displayed side by side. The only Rolex I have yet to see in the flesh here is the blue dialled Yachtmaster. I am in Bkk at the moment and plan to visit Siam Paragon on Monday as it's the best place in town with so many brands under one roof, so to speak, so it will be interesting to see if the situation with Rolex has changed? Although my own personal preference is elsewhere and often with Omega and they are much harder to secure a discount from. But generally in Thailand, if a watch is on display, I would expect to secure a minimum 15% discount (that is experience with brands other than Omega and Rolex).

However, the exchange rate is poor right now. The Thai baht is at almost unprecedented heights and the pound is low, however, if you can barter more than 10%, plus grab a cheap flight here, or somewhere like Dubai and it might be worth it, especially if Daytona's are securing such a premium in the UK?


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Rolex issue RRP and no ADs in the UK are permitted to price below. Its as simple as that. If they do as a matter of course, they loose their securement with the brand. Some dealers price above RRP... thats up to them.... :thumbsup:


 i can not really understand how it happened then as i can remember it well i went in my relative wanted two 18 ct sky dwellers he said i will have to phone to see if available then came back said this is the price in his rolex book the best price would be x and that worked out 4k cheaper i am not doubting you but i know it 100 % happened so just trying to work out how and what price it was knocked off ?? the reason and what price he was using to start off with i do not know but the final price was lower than book

like i said not doubting you but as it happened and i was there and all ears i am finding it interesting


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> There is no way UK ADs can process a Rolex sale with any discount.... they would have to manufacture a way.....


 Years ago when good quality fishing equipment cost an arm and a leg, a fishing tackle shop was under the same conditions with Shimano equipment. No way would they give me a discount on the Shimano gear but what they did do was charge me full retail price for a couple of rods and reels and then gave me a £100 credit note to spend in store.



RTM Boy said:


> It's this sort of thing that underlines my dislike of Rolex; the overwhelming sense of Geneva-based manipulation and control, like the Wizard of Oz sitting behind a curtain pulling levers as ADs and customers dance to their tune.


 Just like De Beers do with their diamond stock....


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I have seen Rolex watches in the past, new , in the UK ,price a bit higher than RRP.... so its true.... whether you wish to believe me of course is another matter.


 "Some dealers price above RRP" was your quote. What happened in the past is irrelevant to now - it just doesn't happen any more with ADs.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Do you understand what the first "R" in RRP stands for !? because its appears that you don't.
> 
> There was a watch last Week in Covent Garden priced £200 above the RRP.... but its best you just stick to your "It just doesn't happen" and inform yourself arbitrarily rather than believe me.... :thumbsup:


 I can't be arsed to argue. Thanks for the lesson in what the first "R" stands for in RRP. Have you ever wondered why so many people here dislike you? Try toning down the patronising attitude once in a while.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Weapons grade bell end.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You don't come here to be informed. You come here to spout your own bollocks opinions and to hell with anyone who disagrees with you. I look forward to your next condescending reply complete with worthless psychobabble but personally, I'm ending my part in this conversation right here. Toodle pip.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bit surprised that Rolex can get away with price fixing these days. Are there special Rolex receipts?

It seems from other posts that discounts are allowed in some countries,


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@JonnyOldBoy i understand the tactics they can use to bully the ADs but with so many around the world it seems a difficult policy to police


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

I have never lied in this forum or any other forum just trying to understand how I was quoted a discount on a Rolex which is 100% the truth not trying to act the big I am as I can get a discount just wondering why and how ?? Because it happened the only thing I can think of is a list price and rrp are different which would explain the so called discount many companies in other businesses do this not wanting to fall out or cause trouble but as it happened trying to find out why


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

yes i understand now i imagine that is how they did it they sell pre owned as well so could do all sorts to et the price rearranged like you said well explained in your post


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

norfolkngood said:


> yes i understand now i imagine that is how they did it they sell pre owned as well so could do all sorts to et the price rearranged like you said well explained in your post


 Is it possible that there had been an increase in rrp since the AD took the stock and so he could sell at the original rrp? Unlikely to happen with the sposts watches as they seem to be sold beore the stock arrives but maybe gold ones sit around longer?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> They don't "price fix" legally they are only allowed to issue a RRP... However ... Any AD that strays below RRPs will soon know about it... because they will loose the brand.
> 
> ADs are put under heavy pressure by the likes of Rolex , Omega etc etc to "play ball" and the rewards are just , that ADs just bend over and take it....
> 
> ...


 Unless it's 18K or Bi-Metal or the less saught after stainless or..... or...... or

I got a handsome discount on my GMT and a cup of coffee and I bid on a Pepsi GMT when Rolex Ad's were allowed to sell approved used.

Sorry Sir the price is the price

I left my contact details

They phoned a couple of weeks later

Is Sir still interested



Ten or so years later the Ad I bought the two tone GMT from is still in the business of selling Rolex.

If you pitch up with cash there is always a deal to be done even with Rolex


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Caller. said:


> .I am in Bkk at the moment and plan to visit Siam Paragon on Monday as it's the best place in town with so many brands under one roof, so to speak, so it will be interesting to see if the situation with Rolex has changed?


 Well, I never made it to the Mall I planned to visit. But did go to a Rolex AD in another nearer Mall, where they also sell Hublot and Tudor. I saw 8 Rolex sports watches - explorer, SD/Sub and yachtmaster and one black dialled Daytona. I then crossed over to yet another Mall to check the Rolex boutique there, only to find it has gone! But it could well be the boutique was run by the AD I visited, as the Rolex part of the shop is set up like a typical Rolex boutique. Off the top of my head, I can think of 6 other Rolex outlets that I know in Bangkok and I guess it will be a similar situation in those stores.


----------



## trident-7 (Mar 9, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Unless it's 18K or Bi-Metal or the less saught after stainless or..... or...... or
> 
> I got a handsome discount on my GMT and a cup of coffee and I bid on a Pepsi GMT when Rolex Ad's were allowed to sell approved used.
> 
> ...


 Back in 1996 I took £3000 cash into Goldsmiths & offered it to them for a 16613 Rolex TT submariner that was sat in their window. At the time it was RRP £3460 IIRC. They took it.

More recently I got 10% off another Rolex at my AD. It was a ladies model for Mrs T-7 though. I got nothing off my Deep Sea Deep Blue, but I didn't think it was worth asking


----------

